# Breeding albinos and super pirayas



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

With all the breeding going on recently, im wondering who is going to dedicate the time to breed specialty strains of piraya or some albino piranha. Having a compartmented tank would be essential to this process. Only fry that showed intresting color and good shape in their youth would be kept for future breeding. These fish would have to be housed seperately untill they reached a good size to prevent any kind of cannabalism.

Has anyone ever though of breeding their F1 generation fry back to the parents? The odds of producing albino fish are greatly increased.... just think white piranha with orange flames and red eyes







Piranhas have a very high color potential.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

sounds interesting, but i think they just have to get them to breed first. Did anyone breed piraya yet? Maybe they should try with reds first.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

if you think about it... wouldnt the albinos themselves take out all the other albinos? because they dont ever see themselves so how do they know they're albino or not? this is just my hypothesis and i dont know if its true but its just what i think would happen.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Has anyone ever though of breeding their F1 generation fry back to the parents? The odds of producing albino fish are greatly increased.... just think white piranha with orange flames and red eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I find this very fascinating... I myself and also curious to the creation of an albino piranha


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

that would take years and a huge fish room......some one will do it eventually.....the only thing that may stop it is leagal issues limmiting potential buyers of this big $$ fish...I generaly don't care for albinos that much but the piranha would be interesting.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

if the piraya was albino, don't u think he would lose his coloration all together? since albinos don't have the right pigment, they probably won't have the pigment for their nice color. than again, i don't know as much as u guys do..

i just want someone to breed piraya in general.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Why would you want to breed a mutant piranha? I think they are amazing the way they have evolved in nature without the intervention of man. Then again, I dont get the whole flowerhorn thing.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Why would you want to breed a mutant piranha? I think they are amazing the way they have evolved in nature without the intervention of man. Then again, I dont get the whole flowerhorn thing.


I agree - it's the word "create" that repulses me - why not let nature do it's job, and appreciate it for it is, instead of fabricating hideous mutants...
If man wants to "create", let him play with his (power) tools, instead of desecrating nature's work...

*_Imagines piranha with a Flowerhorn-esque cancer sore on forehead...._*


----------

